# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Nexhat Peshkëpia

## Albo

*Poeti mistik e atdhetar Nexhat Peshkëpia**

Nga Anton Çefa

_-Me rastin e 100-vjetorit të lindjes_

Nexhati u lind në Vlorë, në vitin 1908, viti i shpresave jetëdhënëse shqiptare dhe i zhgënjimeve të mëdha xhonturke, viti i abecesë shqipe, një nga vitet e mëdha të Arbrit.

Erëra të moçme e të reja, erërat e përpjekjeve të pareshtura dhe të luftës së shqiptarëve për liri e pavarësi i vinin Nexhatit të vogël nga të gjitha anët. Vinin nga Manastiri, Stambolli, Gjirokastra, erërat e përpjekjeve të penës dhe erërat e barutit nga malet e gjithë Shqipërisë. Këto erëra frynin edhe në vatrën e Peshkëpive, një nga familjet e njohura të Gjirokastrës që prej dy breznish qe shpërngulur në Vlorë, e dëgjuar gjithnjë për emrin e mirë dhe për shqiptarizmin e saj. Ungji i tij plak, Mulla Azizi, kishte nënshkruar me Plakun e Vlorës dhe me burrat e të katër anëve të trojeve shqiptare Dokumentin e Pavarësisë. Që në fëmijëri, i parafytyrohej Nexhatit atje tek oxhaku mbi vatër kjo firmë e bërë me shkronja arabe, që rrinin me dashuri e dashamirësi pranë shkronjave latine, e shkruar në dokumentin e madh që e bënte më vehte, të lirë e të mosvarme Shqipërinë.

I ati, Tahsim Peshkëpia, qe një nga anëtarët më në shenj të këshillit drejtues të klubit patriotiko-kulturor Labëria, që u formua në Vlorë, më 24 korrik 1908, dhe pati mbajtur lidhje të ngushta me klubin Drita të Gjirokastrës. Për veprimtarinë e tij patriotike, ai u internua nga qeveria turke në Xhide, një nga portet detare të Arabisë Saudite të sotme, ku edhe vdiq.

Vatra e Peshkëpive ishte e njohur edhe për traditën e saj të shkollimit. Babai i Nexhatit, si kreu liceun Sultani Galata Saraj në gjuhën frënge, u diplomua në Fakultetin e Mjekësisë të Universitetit të Stambollit. Talipi, vëllai më i vogël i tij, kreu Fakultetin e Drejtësisë së këtij universiteti dhe ungj Azizi ndoq mësimet dhe u diplomua në Fakultetin e Teologjisë dhe të së Drejtës Kanonike Islame. Një dallojë tjetër e Peshkëpive qe lidhja e ngushtë e tyre me traditat e familjes gjirokastrite e vlonjate në fushën e zakoneve e të virtyteve të lashta shqiptare. Filiz i kësaj familjeje qe Nexhati, që bashkë me të vëllanë, Manushin, dhe kushrinjtë e çoi më tej emrin e mirë të saj.

Ishte katër vjeç, kur atdheu i tij u shpall shtet i pavarur. Dhe po bënte mësimet në një shkollë italiane të Vlorës, kur andartët grekë bënin kërdinë mbi popullsinë myslimane në qarkun e Gjirokastrës, në disa rrethe të Korçës dhe në gjithë Çamërinë. Shumë familje iknin nga fshatrat e tyre dhe vinin në Vlorë. Ata që nuk njihnin njeri strehoheshin në ullishtat e këtij qyteti. Sigurisht që Nexhati i vogël i pau ata pleq të lodhur nga jeta e dhimbja, gratë e reja që përkundnin djepat me lot në sy dhe moshatarët e tij që loznin symbyllazi duke u mshehur mbas rrënjëve të ullinjve, dhe ndjeu një dhimbje të dyfishtë, dhimbjen humane ndaj çdo njeriu që vuan e nëpërkëmbet prej të tjerëve dhe aq më tepër dhimbjen ndaj atyre njerëzve që ishin bashkatdhetarët e tij, të munduar e të poshtëruar prej grekut. Fëmijë, mësonte tek ajo shkollë italiane; po me sa dëshirë e zjarr shkonte tek ajo ndërtesa tjetër në lagjën Muradije, ku disa burra që më vonë do ti njihte e tërë Shqipëria: Jani Minga, Thoma Papapano, Halim Xhelo e Avni Rustemi u mësonin fëmijëve shqipen, këtë gjuhë të bukur, që deri vonë kishte qenë e ndaluar sa prej turkut e sa prej grekut.

*Studimet në Leçe të Italisë*

Më 1920, në moshën 12-vjeçare, kur studionte shkencat ekonomike në shkollën e mesme të Institutit Briganti të Leçes, siç kishte qenë dëshira e ungjit Talip (avokat e tregëtar në Vlorë), tash që kishte provuar në mendjen e në zemrën e tij jetën e mërgimtarit, Nexhati kishte një vizion më të qartë për atdheun dhe e kuptonte se diç e rëndësishme po luhej mbi fatet e tij. Me krenari e gëzim të papërshkruar, ai përjetoi në këtë kohë bëmat e popullit të vet, që iu kundërvu Evropës, e cila kërkonte ta mohonte e ta copëtonte. Dhe fill mbas kësaj ngjarjeje, ai mësoi për evenimentet heroike të bashkatdhetarëve të tij, që i hodhën në det ushtarët e këtij vendi, gjuhën e kulturën e të cilit ai po e mësonte; ata ushtarë që kishin shkuar për ta robëruar qytetin e tij të dashur të lindjes, Vlorën, për të cilën sa e sa herë i ngushtohej shpirti nga përmallimi dhe i mbusheshin sytë me lot. Me këto ndjenja e mendime, me dashuri shqiptare e me mësime italiane, ai shkoi në Belgjikë për të ndjekur studimet universitare. U kthye i gëzuar në atdhe dhe u emërua mësues i matematikës e i fizikës në Shkollën Teknike të Tiranës.

Pushtimi i Shqipërisë nga Italia, më 7 Prill 1939, pushtimi i Korçës e i Gjirokastrës nga Greqia më 1940, dhe rrokullisja e ngjarjeve të mëvonshme, e tronditën shpirtërisht dhe sollën ndryshime në jetën dhe mentalitetin e tij. Qysh në atë kohë, Nexhati iu përkushtua me mish e me shpirt luftës për shpëtimin e atdheut.

Një dorë burrash shqiptarë që në ditët e para të atij prilli të zi kishin formuar Komitetin e Rezistencës Antiitaliane, nën kryesinë e patriotit të madh Midhat Frashëri, dhe ku luante një rol parësor miku i familjes së tij, Hasan Dosti. Është ky komitet që i riorganizuar më vonë, në vjeshtën e vitit 1942, mori emrin Balli Kombëtar. Me rastin e Festës së 28 Nëntorit të këtij viti, u shpërnda për të parën herë në Tiranë Dekalogu i Ballit, për të cilin kishte punuar edhe Nexhati. Këtij dokumenti të rëndësishëm historik iu dha dora e fundit në një mbledhje intelektualësh në shtëpinë e Nexhatit.

Gjatë viteve të luftës kundër pushtuesit italian, më vonë gjerman, dhe gjatë asaj kasaphane vëllavrasëse që ia imponuan popullit komunistët sllavofilë, mbasi hodhën poshtë Marrëveshjen e Mukjes të 1 e 2 gushtit 1943, Nexhati bëri një punë të dendur agjitative me gojë e me shkrim. Ai qe anëtarësuar në Organizatën e Ballit Kombëtar nga fundi i tetorit të vitit 1942. Si anëtar i Nënkomitetit të Shtypit të kësaj organizate, Nexhati hartoi pjesën më të madhe të trakteve që bënin thirrje për luftë kundër okupatorëve, demaskonin shkaktarët e luftës vëllavrasëse, sqaronin popullin për platformën e Ballit, trajtonin çështjen e Kosovës e të Çamërisë, etj.

*Viktimë e një fati të pamerituar*

Por qe thënë që fatet e Shqipërisë të shkonin së prapthi. Me marrjen e pushtetit nga komunistët, shumë patriotë shqiptarë morën rrugët e mërgimit. Me brengë të madhe në zemër, u largua nga atdheu edhe Nexhati, duke lënë për të mos i parë më kurrë gruan Feride, vajzën Tefta, djalin Nandi dhe të vëllanë Manushin, i cili u pushkatua në kohën që u hodh bomba në ambasadën sovjetike. Kjo qe një humbje e goditje e rëndë për Nexhatin, i cili, siç kanë shkruar miqtë e tij, e donte shumë Manushin. (Manushi ishte poet me talent. Një pjesë e poezive të tij janë botuar në një antologji shqipe në Gjermani).

Nexhati u soll rrugëve të mërgimit  viktimë e një fati të pamerituar, siç do të shprehej më vonë shoku e miku i tij i ngushtë Xhevat Kallajxhiu  në Itali, Francë dhe Sh. B. A., pa e harruar atdheun për asnjë moment dhe duke punuar për të me përkushtimin e shenjtë të një atdhetari idealist.

Në vitin 1953, u bë anëtar i Komitetit Kombëtar Shqipëria e Lirë. Ky Komitet, në krye të të cilit qe fillimisht Midhat Frashëri, u formua në Paris më 1949, dhe kishte qendrën në Romë. Qëllimi i Komitetit, ku bënin pjesë personalitete të shquara të politikës shqiptare në mërgim, kishte qëllim çlirimin e Shqipërisë nga diktatura komuniste dhe propagandimin e çështjes sonë kombëtare. Nexhati mori pjesë aktive në fazat që përvijuan organizimin dhe riorganizimin e këtij Komiteti, në vitet 1953 dhe 1956. Nga viti 1956-1970 qe kryeredaktor i gazetës Shqiptari i Lirë, organ i Komitetit në fjalë. Janë thënë e shkruar fjalët më të mira për punën editoriale dhe krijuese të tij në këtë gazetë. Buletini Katolik Shqiptar (v. 1994, f. 271) shkruan lidhur me gjuhën e Shqiptarit të Lirë: Pastërtia dhe eleganca e stilit të gjuhës shqipe është meritë e kujdesit dhe e zotërimit në përsosmëri të gjuhës shqipe të të ndjerit Nexhat Peshkëpia.

Nga Komiteti Shqipëria e Lirë u botuan edhe shumë artikuj studimorë dhe informativë mbi Shqipërinë si dhe disa libra me vlerë, ndër të cilët mund të përmendim: Lahuta e Malcis e At Gjergj Fishtës, Andrra e Preatshit, e At Anton Harapit, Libri i Burgut i Arshi Pipës, etj. Nuk jemi të sigurt, por ka mundësi që në këtë veprimtari botuese të jetë mishëruar edhe puna e pakursyer e Nexhatit.

Veprimtaria e tij politike lidhet edhe me Asamblenë e Përgjithshme të Kombeve të Robëruara të Europës (ACEN), ku bënte pjesë bashkë me Komitetet e Bullgarisë, Rumanisë, Hungarisë, Çekosllovakisë, Polonisë, Lituanisë dhe Estonisë edhe Komiteti Shqipëria e Lirë. Qëllimi kryesor i ACEN-it, themeluar më 1954, qe çlirimi i popujve të shtypur të Evropës Lindore nga sundimi sovjetik dhe regjimet komuniste, satelitë të tij.

Nexhati nuk u shqua vetëm për veprimtarinë patriotike dhe publicistike, ai qe shkrimtar dhe studiues letërsie. Në vitin 1966 botoi në Nju Jork, me ndihmën e Vatrës, librin Fan Noli si poet dhe si poet-përkthyes, një studim me vlera të mëdha njohëse në fushën e kritikës letrare dhe të historisë së letërsisë. Më 1967, botoi Një zemër në mërgim, një përmbledhje poezish lirike dhe prozash poetike. Kishte ndërmend të botonte edhe një libër tjetër dhe mund të punonte edhe më, por vdekja ia shkurtoi jetën para kohe, me 8 shkurt 1970, në moshën 62-vjeçare. Vdiq me gurin e rëndë të mallit të atdheut dhe të familjes në shpirt dhe me dhimbjen e thellë që nuk e pau të lirë atdheun.

*Bashkësia shqiptare e Amerikës*

Bashkësia shqiptare e Amrerikës dhe i gjithë populli shqiptar, mbasi të njihen me veprën atdhetare, politike e letrare të Nexhatit, do ta radhisin atë përkrah personaliteteve të shquara shqiptare, që gjithë jëtën e tyre ia kanë përkushtuar idealeve patriotike, lirisë dhe vlerave të larta humane të njerëzimit dhe do ti japë vendin që i takon në letërsinë shqipe. I mbetet kohës së ardhshme mbledhja në një vëllim më vete e shkrimeve të tij në shtypin ilegal në Shqipëri gjate Luftës së Dytë Botërore dhe shkrimeve të botuara në shtypin shqiptaro-amerikan, sidomos në gazetën Shqiptari i Lirë. Po ashtu, është detyrë kombëtare që veprat e botuara: Një zemër në mërgim dhe Noli si poet dhe si poet-përkthyes të bëhen të njohura në atdhe.

Shokët dhe miqtë, ish-nxënësit e tij të shkollës e të jetës dhe, në përgjithësi, të gjithë ata që e njohën, punuan apo patën të bëjnë me të, i kanë atribuar atij vlerat më të fisme njerëzore e atdhetare. Jam e lumtur . . . që atdheu ynë i dashur ka në radhët e bijve të tij njerëz kaq të shquar si prof. Peshkëpia . . . Ai nuk i përket vetëm intelektualëve e patriotëve shqiptarë, por asaj aradhe njerëzish të mëdhenj që nuk jetojnë për vete, por për të tjerët dhe për këtë fisnikëri janë të shpërblyer prej kujtimit të përjetshëm të mbarë njerëzimit., ka shkruar profesoresha e nderuar, Violeta Qiraku.

Z. Rexhep Krasniqi, një prej personaliteteve të shquara të diasporës shqiptare-amerikane, që ka kryesuar për vite të tëra Komitetin Shqipëria e Lirë, e quan Nexhatin një njeri të jashtëzakonshëm, një shqiptar i madh, një luftëtar i flaktë i çdo gjëjë që kishte të bëntë me atdheun dhe me popullin shqiptar.

Edhe pse interesat intelektuale dhe prirjet shpirtërore të tij anonin dukshëm nga letësia dhe filozofia, ai u dallua edhe për aftësitë pedagogjike të mësimdhënies. Dalloja më rëndësore e profilit pedagogjik të tij qe idali kombëtar, i plazmuar fuqishëm në një botë të pasur shpirtërore. Dashuria për atdheun qe lënda kryesosre që dha Nexhati si profesor i rinisë shqiptare, si në atdhe ashtu edhe në mërgim, ka thënë një koleg dhe mik i tij. Dhe ne mund të shtojmë: ai qe mësues jo vetëm i dashurisë për atdheun, por edhe i disa lëndëve të tjera të vyera si dashuri universale, drejtësi, mirësi, etj. Me fjalë tjera, i asaj lënde që e quajmë fisnikëri shpirtërore.

Me interes paraqitet këndvëhtrimi filozofik i Nexhatit për jetën shoqërore. Filozofia nuk sendërtoi tek ai një sistem pikëpamjesh botëkuptimore për ti qëndruar besnik në mënyrë dogmatike. Duke studiuar dhe duke bërë të veten atë çka më të qenësishme pluskon në detin e tallazitur të teorisë së mendimit, që nga misticizmi i lashtë i popujve të Lindjes dhe stoicizmi i filozofit të lashtë grek Epictetus dhe deri tek filozofia moderne, ai u formua si intelektual, i lirë të jetojë e të veprojë sipas filozofisë së tij të jetës, kategoria thelbësore e së cilës qe liria e njeriut, ajo liri që ai e çmonte mbi çdo të drejtë njerëzore. Ky konceptim transparent mbi lirinë mishëron personalitetin e tij deri në shfaqjet më konkrete e deri në veprimet më të thjeshta të jetës së përditshme. 

Për botëkuptimin e Nexhatit, liria njeriut i është dhuruar nga Perëndia, dhe pikërisht për këtë, si atribut njerëzor me origjinë e vlerë hyjnore, nuk mund ti mohohet, ti nëpërkëmbet e ti shtrajtësohet, siç po ndodhte në atë qërthull gjeografik e politik ku gjallonte populli i tij. Koncepti i tij për lirinë nuk kufizohej vetëm në fushën politike, por kishte një hapësirë të plotë njerëzore, duke përfshirë mundësinë e të drejtën e njeriut për tu përsosur në të gjitha rrafshet e qenies shoqërore, nëpërmjet gabimeve dhe, pse jo, edhe nëpërmjet dështimeve. Njeriu në këtë botë ka një atdhe, që për Nexhatin është një entitet i shenjtë, që ekziston përmbi interesat e banorëve të vet. Kështu, ndërsa lirinë e pajiste me një vel hyjnor, atdheut i vishte një robë të shenjtëruar. Atdheu dhe liria, që nuk mund të kuptohen veçmas, siç e ka përvijuar ai vetë në lirikat e tij filozofike, përbënin boshtin rreth të cilit lëvizte qenia e tij, brumosej mendimi, ekzaltohej ndjenja dhe çelnikosej vullneti.

Zemra e madhe e këtij njeriu, e përcaktuar prej atyre që e njohën, si bontà di un santo, e mbrujtur me një logjikë të mprehtë dhe në sfondin e një kulture të gjerë, trajtësuan tek ai një personalitet të fuqishëm, që tërhoqi admirimin e të gjithë atyre që e njohën. Autoriteti i tij bindës, profili i human dhe shpirtërisht i pasur, filozofia e tij e jetës, kultura e gjerë; shkurt, personaliteti i tij imponues, duke ushtruar një përshtypje të thellë hapën një brazdë gjurmëlënëse ndikimi në ndërgjegjen e të gjithë bashkatdhetarëve që e njohen ose lexuan penën e tij. Le të mbetet gjithnjë e gjallë, e dritësuar dhe e vlertë mbresa e jetës dhe e veprimtarisë së këtij nositi shqiptar!

_*Ky shkrim, që po ribotohet këtu me pak ndryshime, është botuar së pari në Dielli, nr. October  December 1994._

----------

